# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Стал отключаться комп...:(

## Gunya

Уже полтора года у меня комп, и вот впервые столкнулся с проблемой, в один какой-то день у меня сам выключился комп...ну я включил снова, не обращая внимания...в обшем каждый день по 1-2 раза он сам отключался...Потом несколько дней спустя стал часто отключаться, по раз 10, выяснилось что проблема была со Скайпом, только включается скайп - комп отключается...переустановк   скайпа помогла...Дальше опять 1-2 раза в день отключался...Думал может перегрев процессора или еще чего-то, ставил Эверест, следил, температура везде нормальная была. Опять прошло недели 2 и уже стал отключаться все чаще и чаще...Причем чем чаще комп выключен (наночь) тем тяжелей его запустить, с раза 10 он включается, т.е. идет загрузка виндовса, приветствие, и комп отключается, как защита какая-то...опять включаю, опять отключился...и так раз 10, потом работает нормально...опять например при запуске плеера, установке фотошопа или открытии какой-то программы комп снова отключается...Вчера хотел поставить фотошоп, при установке на середине отключался раз 5 комп, я всеравно включал, установил всетаки...Мне говорят что процессор перегружен, но тогда логики не могу понять, играю в Lineage игру, и отрываю в 3 окна игру, комп не отключается...Как-то включал его поятоянно и наночь не выключил, комп работал, второй день тоже не выключался, на 3 день выключил наночь, на утро опять завел с 15 раза, включал и включал...Что это может быть?переустановка винды не помогла...

----------


## mr.L

Товарищ это может быть :
1) скажем прощай БП ;
2) задумаемся над состоянием матери.
Что можно сделать:
1) попроси у кого-нибудь 100% работающий БП и поставь его себе для теста;
2) осмотри на наличие коротышей на маме;
3) потестируй маму на весу ( естественно на антистатической прокладке).
Ну и отпишись об успехах ;)

----------


## Gunya

Комп на гарантии, открывать не могу, завтра думаю в СЦ скажут...отпишу.

----------


## naman

меня интерсует такой вопрос у тебя есть веб камера? просто у меня был такой случай когда у человека комп сам перезагружался при в ключении скайпа, в итоге оказался видео драйвер, переустоновил драйвера как пологается и всё заработало, из за этого я пол системника разворошил в поиске проблемы))))

----------


## vodos

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане? 
Тоже подобная проблема. Стала моя машина внезапно отключаться, то есть работает потом ап,  как-будто из розетки выдернули. Заметил что выключается когда играешь в видеоигры. Установил EVEREST температура  ЦП и ЦП 1 / ядро 1  при холостой работе  40-42 при загрузке какой-то игры 64-68 потом выключается.   Снял боковую крышку включил , заметил что больше нагревается  видеокарта (пальцем попробовал) кулер вроде работает нормально. Ну думаю из-за нагрева отключается,  потом заметил что он иногда  выключался не нагреваясь, только пойдет какая-нибудь мало-мальски графика, он начинает подвисать и отключится. Вот и последний раз включил только зашел на mail.ru  он раз и отрубился. Подождал минутку включаю, вроде заработал и сразу отрубился, включаю второй раз, такая же хрень. Подождал еще минутку, заработал, секунд через 15-20  звуковой сигнал: 1 длинный 3 коротких. Вот. И какие мои дальнейшие действия. 
Характеристики моего компьютера:

CPU Athlon-64-X2-S-AM2  5200+/2Mb/HT2000 (IAA5CU) Windsor box

Socket AM2 ASUS M2N-SLI (nF560SLI  DDR11-800  SATA11  RaiD AC’97  8ch  LAN-Gbt  2*1394 ATX)

HDD Seagate 320Gb Barracuda 7200.10 [ST3320613AS]  
(7200rpm, Serial ATA-11)

DDR11  1Gb*2  PC2-6400, 800Mhz, 4-3-3-15, Reaper Enh Bandwith Dual Channel 2G Kit

MIDITOWER STR 400W (20/4pin, S-ATA)

PCI-E Palit HD3850 Super 512Mb DDR3 HDMI+DVI

Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------


## Gunya

А чего ты хочешь здесь услышать? Неси в ремонт лучше. Я вон тоже когда-то до включался, через силу...полетела материнка...

----------


## vodos

В ремонт конечно отнести не проблема, но хотел как то сам разобраться. Мне б причину определить, думаю с остальным бы справился.  С какими-то другими неисправностями сам разбирался, а тут ни как не могу определить.

----------


## moonlord

http://www.diwaxx.ru/gel/bios-sound.php в помощь по звуковым сигналам.

----------


## vodos

Снял видеокарту с компа сына, поставил на свой, все заработало, все нормально, правда она у него слабоватая, но все работает без проблем. В связи с этим вопрос: видеокарта довольно дорогая деталь, возможно-ли в ней что-то заменить что б не покупать новую или всетаки придется купить новую и ни каких вариантов. Жду ваших ответов.

_Добавлено через 11 часов 35 минут 44 секунды_
Какие-то непонятки опять. Сын вставил к себе мою видюху у него заработало, правда подвисала немного, у него комп послабей. Беру опять переставляю ее к себе вроде все работает( хотя до этого я ее вытаскивал пылесосил чистил), попробовал загрузить, включил Call of Duty 4 поиграл, все нормально, температура ЦП подымается до 60. Нихрена не пойму.

_Добавлено через 12 часов 16 минут 53 секунды_
Опять, проблема. Заденешь случайно компьютер или слегка хлопнешь по нему он выключается, что это может быть? Контакты, какие, где?

----------

